# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Arroz y Trigo se cultivaran con biotecnología antes de 6 años

## Javier Verastegui

Amigos del foro, 
En pocos años, los principales alimentos básicos del mundo serán transgénicos:  maiz, soya y ahora arroz y maíz.   Les doy el link del articulo de James Clive del titulo de la referencia:    http://www.madrimasd.org/informacion...a.asp?id=48848 
Ver copia del mismo artículo abajo. Apareció en el diario digital ABC de Madrid.   
Saludos, 
Javier  
-----------------------------------------------------------  *Arroz y Trigo, dos de los alimentos básicos del mundo, se cultivarán con biotecnologia antes de 6 años*   *La implantación de los cultivos transgénicos en el mundo sigue su inexorable avance. En 2010, casi un 10% de los 1.500 millones de hectáreas dedicadas en todo el planeta a la agricultura se cultivan con variedades modificadas genéticamente. Durante el pasado año el total de hectáreas cultivadas ascendió a 148 millones y se llegó además al millón de hectáreas cultivas biotecnológicamente desde las primeras plantaciones allá por el año 1996.*   FUENTE | ABC Periódico Electrónico S.A.  13/06/2011              Así lo expuso el presidente del Servicio Internacional para la Adquisición de Aplicaciones Agrobiotecnológicas (ISAAA, según sus siglas en inglés), Clive James, que indicó que el número se países que cultivaban transgénicos aumentó a 29, tras la incorporación de Suecia, Pakistán, Myanmar y Alemania. Estos dos países europeos están cultivando la variedad de patata «Amflora» para el uso de almidón con fines industriales. 
Según los datos del ISAAA, un organismo de referencia en el estudio y promoción de la transferencia de biotecnología aplicada a la agricultura, los países emergentes y en vías de desarrollo, especialmente India y China (cuarto y sexto productores mundiales, respectivamente, con 9,4 y 3,5 millones de hectáreas) son los que están mostrando un mayor crecimiento, aunque aún están lejos de Estados Unidos, que lidera el «ranking» con 66,8 millones de hectáreas cultivadas; seguido de Brasil, con 25,5 millones, y Argentina, que durante el pasado año alcanzó los 22,9 millones de hectáreas. España se encuentra en el puesto número dieciséis, con 100.000 hectáreas.  *LUCHA CONTRA EL HAMBRE* 
James defendió, en unas jornadas organizadas por la Fundación Antama y por la Fundación Foro Agrario, el uso de esta potente herramienta para luchar contra el hambre en el mundo, ya que se pueden conseguir alimentos más asequibles en zonas del mundo donde las condiciones climatológicas son más extremas. El presidente del ISAAA aseguró al respecto que el próximo año se espera disponer a nivel comercial de un maíz resistente a la sequía, del arroz dorado (con Omega 3), en 2012, y el arroz Bt antes del año 2015. 
Por su parte, China, país en el cerca de 400 millones de habitantes viven del arroz, ha anunciado a su vez que cultivará trigo modificado genéticamente en 2017. Estas variedades mejoradas permitirán una mayor viabilidad de las cosechas, especialmente en los países con más dificultades. De este modo, en algo más de medio lustro los tres alimentos básicos de la humanidad (arroz, maíz y trigo) contarán con variedades transgénicas. 
A su juicio, es necesario, por tanto, apostar por la biotecnología si se quiere que en 2015, año clave por coincidir con los objetivos del desarrollo del Milenio, se reduzca el hambre en el mundo a la mitad, tal y como se comprometieron numerosos países. En la actualidad hay mil millones de personas en el mundo en condiciones de miseria, especialmente en África y Asia. 
No hay que olvidar también -según James- que la población irá en aumento. La Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), estima que en 2050 habrá más de 9.000 millones de personas poblando la tierra y es un hecho que con el actual modelo productivo es imposible que haya alimentos para todos, según señalan todo tipo de expertos. 
Pero es que además, los cultivos biotecnológicos, asegura James, aportan otra serie de beneficios como un mayor aumento de la productividad (que ha permitido obtener unas ganancias de 65.000 millones de dólares), una mayor resistencia a las plagas, lo que se traduce en una menos utilización de fitosanitarios (entre 1996 y 2009 se ahorraron 393 millones de kilos de pesticidas) y una mayor protección de la biodiversidad, ya que al aumentar los rendimientos no es necesario convertir bosques y zonas verdes en cultivos.  *MENOS EMISIONES DE CO2* 
Finalmente, también realizan un menor impacto medioambiental, ya que ahorran agua (y más en el futuro con las nuevas variedades resistentes a la sequía) y emitiendo menos emisiones de CO2 a la atmósfera. Las variedades tolerantes a herbicidas permiten un control de las malas hierbas sin tener que arar varias veces la tierra y expulsar por tanto mayor cantidad de anhídrido carbónico, lo que reduce de manera importante el riesgo de erosión de los suelos agrícolas. 
Sólo en 2010 se produjo con estos cultivos una disminución en torno a 18.000 kilos de dióxido de carbono, el equivalente al desplazamiento de entre siete y ocho millones de vehículos al año. Otras técnicas, como la agricultura de conservación, que puede emplearse en cultivos tradicionales y orgánicos, también permiten emitir menos CO2 al aire, gracias a maquinarias de siembra directa que lo hacen en una sola pasada. 
En cuanto a la seguridad de los organismos genéticamente modificados, Clive James asegura que estos cultivos llevan ya muchos años de estudios que avalan, primero en los campos de pruebas y después en los aquellos que ya están aprobados y llevan años comercializándose, que «son seguros», ya que no ha habido «ningún caso negativo»; es más, hay estudios que demuestran que «tienen menos toxinas que otros cultivos convencionales y ecológicos», indicó.  *Autor:*   Javier Nates        Temas similares: Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero Artículo: Producción nacional de trigo aumentó 35% en últimos seis años alcanzando las 230 mil TM Artículo: Perú espera solucionar impasse de arroz con Colombia antes que acabe el año Artículo: Productos de agroexportación más competitivos se cultivarán en Majes Siguas II Ministerio de Agricultura proyecta masificar siembra de trigo en campos de arroz de la costa peruana

----------

